#  Other Applications & Softwares  > PowerPoint Formatting & General >  >  Update PP during a slide show

## AlexBn92

Dear Sir or Madame,

I have the following problem:

Our company has a excel file, which has a lot of macros. These macros make a request from the internet and imports information into the excel file. With a relationsship this data come into a PP-presentation. These requests refresh every minute, so that we are up to date.

My problem is, that when the PP runs, the informations are not updated. Is this with presentationspoint feasible?

Best regards
AM

----------

